# need instructions



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

hi guys, hope everyone is doing good so far this year. I am looking for some instructions for the dragon models kit of the USS Princeton, my wifes kit came without the ins. and we need a copy really bad, I would love to have her ready for the next show in February in Atlanta, any help will be greatly appreciated, oh yea the scale is 1/700. I hope someone has a copy they can scan and send, it make life here much easier, it was a Christmas gift and she cant work on it till she has some kind of directions. 

Thanks in advance,

Van


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hello Van!

I recomend looking here for instructions: 

http://www.finescale.com/fsm/community/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=7

Good luck!


----------

